# DP vs. DR: What is the difference?



## USpacebreaker (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm sure this has been posted before, so excuse my laziness. I was wondering what the difference is between the two. I've known about depersonalization for a while, yet never heard of derealization. I thought the symptoms were just one in the same. If anyone could explain this to me it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Exempt (Nov 20, 2006)

Im still very new to all of this... But my understanding is this...

Depersonalization is where you dont feel like you are not you anymore... You dont recognize the person in the mirror anymore... Not like amnesia, as you can still remember who you are, you just dont believe its you anymore...

And derealization (what I think I may have) is where you just cant get yourself grounded, you always feel like everything in surreal... But you still feel like you are you for the most part...


----------



## USpacebreaker (Oct 23, 2006)

So, DP is related to identity whereas DR is more about perception. I can relate to both. Anyway thanks for the reply.


----------



## mazz (Nov 24, 2006)

sorry im new here so must ask this, sorry if its daft but here goes.............. the other day i went home from work, it was a happy day but then the next thing i remember is being in a cemetary, i found out off a neighbour that i left the house at about 2pm and i know i diddnt return till midnight, i left the door wide open and the key on the floor, luckily a neighbour locked up and kept the key, i have no recolection of where i had been, when i czme back down to reality i was sat in the middle of a cemetary in darkness feeling very frightened, panicy, vunerable and very confused, it was like i was abducted from my mind and body, i suffer depression and have anxiety attacks, the "snapping out of reality" has been happening even before i was on medication and has happened lots of times in 10 years, it started at 13, it was always when i felt thretened that its happened but it scaired me the other day because i came home happy, whats going on with me, is is one of the 2 things mentioned??


----------

